#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Which is the best Wireless Software for Outdoor Coverage?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


Need best software to use to get WiFi coverage to a relatively open outdoor area.
Which software should give a heat map of the area's coverage.



Can you guys suggest a best wireless software for outdoor coverage?

----------

